# Active window keeps deactivating.



## trustynarwhal (Oct 21, 2012)

I am currently running a Dell XPS 13 with Windows 8.1. 

What happens is that I might be writing up an email in firefox and every 10-20 seconds the window deactivates and I have to click on it again - mightily frustrating. It occurs with other programs as well.

My first reaction to this problem was that it must be malware but my thorough scans have come up with zilch problems. Then I updated all my touchpad, graphics etc. drivers and that did not help also. I uninstalled applications like Bing Bar thinking that it kept deactivating my window but to no avail!

Any suggestions or ideas would be mightily helpful. I have run out of ideas. Now when I want to do proper typing I will do it in a full screen 'metro' app since they do not deactivate.....

Thanks:smile:


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

By deactivating do you mean closing or minimizing? Could you be that you are resting your palms on the touchpad when typing? That can close or minimize some windows depending on which touchpad settings and software is being used for the touch pad also sensitivity settings.

My touchpad can be used as a big button to close, minimize things. Also using certain finger gesters I can zoom and maximize windows. Check your touchpad settings.


----------



## trustynarwhal (Oct 21, 2012)

No, by deactivating I mean the window goes from being 'selected' to 'de-selected'. Nothing is minimized or closed, the window just becomes inactive until I click it. And no, I can just be looking at my laptop and the window goes inactive - nothing to do with my palms on the touchpad although that was my first theory as well...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have something in the window that is being updated or refreshed, then it could cause a page to become active. It could be ads, video, or even the page itself.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Does the FF window minimize to the taskbar, or does the focus change to a different window you have open or does FF close and you have to reopen it?


----------

